
Unstable approach rate rose sharply as air transport crisis unfolded - 2a0c40
https://www.flightglobal.com/safety/unstable-approach-rate-rose-sharply-as-air-transport-crisis-unfolded/139309.article
======
HPsquared
This looks to me like the denominator (rate is per 1000 flights) getting
smaller, and some small sector (say, general aviation) that makes more
unstable approaches not being as affected by the decrease in flights. Is there
actually an increase in unstable approaches?

